# Your routine.



## Cara (Jul 5, 2013)

What's your daily routine like with your cats? I'll start. 

First thing when I wake up in the morning litter boxes are scooped, Dobby gets his medicine (tomorrow's the last day!), and both boys gets breakfast before my morning coffee. And then we normally play with a wand toy while I drink my coffee. 

Anywhere from 2:30-3 in the afternoon the litter boxes are scooped again and the boys get their lunch. 

Then around nine the boxes get scooped one last time and they get dinner. And we of course have intermittent play times throughout the day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmm, Ok.

MowMow wakes me between 5:45 and 6AM. I doze while we snuzzle and kiss (and he drools and purrs). Book lays on top of me to get in on the morning pets and purrs (no drool from him). 

The alarm goes off @ 6:30 and I get out of bed. I head into the bathroom with my entourage following and emerge showered and refreshed in my bathrobe @ about 7:05 to get them breakfast. I mix their food first and then give MowMOw his. Book follows me to the back bedroom where he gets shut in to eat. 

They've usually used the litterboxes while I was showering (which I why I wait until after I shower to clean them). While they eat I clean the litterboxes, tidy the kitchen, get dressed, and turn Book loose to finish off MowMow's food. Before I leave for work I replace their water and put their bowls in the sink.

I leave for work with Book sitting in the window watching me drive (or walk if I'm not taking the car that day) away while MowMOw is humping him.

I get home @ 4:30-5:00 and get my evening face mashes by MowMow and Book throws himself onto the ground in front of me for belly rubs. I change my clothes and feed them lunch (Locking up Book in his room). I clean the boxes while they eat then start my dinner after I let Book out.

While my dinner cooks I play with them (wand toy, lazer pointer, or whatever) until my dinner is done. After dinner I tidy the kitchen and retire to the living room to watch TV and they both follow for pets and cuddles. @ 8:00 I give them their final meal and while they eat I clean the boxes one last time. A quick shower for me, let Book out of his dining room, and we all head to bed to watch TV until bedtime (9:30-10:00).


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

On the days that I sleep in, Shadow runs into my bedroom, jumps in the bed on me & then runs back out. She does this several times until I decide that I have enough & get up. Lol 

I let the dog out & then put Shadow's wet food in the microwave to warm it up. I let the dog back in & she starts barking at me for her food while Shadow is meowing for her's. It is very noisy for breakfast & dinner in my house. Lol Once Samantha (dog) & Shadow have their food, it is much quieter.

They don't eat again until 5 pm for dinner. 

I only scoop the litter box every other day since I only have 1 cat & 1 large box.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm usually up at 5.30am, if ever I overslept, ET will start meowing from his room at 6am. 1st thing I do is to prepare ET's breakfast before opening the door to his room. Next, I clean his litter box while he watch, then coax him to eat his breakfast. When he starts eating, I go about my other chores.

After ET finishes his breakfast, I'll turn on my computer and when he sees the computer screen on, he jump up onto my desktop and sit right in front of the screen, waiting - Teeth brushing time.

After brushing his teeth, he will ask for a chin rub/massage before going back to his basket for a nap. Playtime and lunch time is always uncertain, ET calls the shot. When he is ready for play, he will prompt me, I will need to look out for his cue. When he is ready for lunch (between 11am-2.30pm), he will rub me crazy.

When grooming is concerned, I call the shot, it will depend on when I can do it but certainly not when he is in playing mood.

Dinner is almost always between 7-7.30pm, then a supper of 1-2tbs of kibbles at 9pm, then its off to bed for everybody.


----------



## Justteri1000 (May 27, 2013)

Max starts waking me up at about 6:30 a.m.....by 7:00 I get up and head to the kitchen to turn on the coffee (Max stays in bed because he knows the "real stuff" doesn't start happening for a few minutes). Pooter comes tearing out of his bedroom and races past me to beat me back to the bathroom. As I close the bathroom door Pooter stands on his hind legs with his paws on the cabinets and I pick him up and place him on the counter, pull the sink stop and start filling the sink with water as I take my place upon the throne. When the sink is full, as I sit there, I gently splash the water in the sink with my right hand and Pooter nudges my hand away and starts to drink. Next I brush my teeth and Pooter prances back and forth between me and the sink and with one hand I brush my teeth and with the other I pull him close against me giving him multiple hugs ( he loves that). When we are all done we head to the kitchen to make breakfast and that is when Max joins us. I feed the cats, then go scoop the litter box. My husband joins me for coffee and then there is more lap time for Pooter.

If I am on the road that day, I feed them again before I leave, but if it is going to be an office day, I hold off till later. If it is an at home office day, throughout the day when Pooter sees me heading in the direction of either of the two bathrooms, he will move at lightening speed to get to the bathroom sink first where I will fill it with fresh water, with him looking excitedly on,then tickle the water with my fingers until he starts to drink. We might do this a dozen times a day, and I know it is just another one of his little rituals that he indulges in because he loves the attention, but he is irresistable.

Max determines how often and when dinner(s) will be prepared.

When it is time to get ready for bed, Pooter races to the master bathroom, trying to beat me to it. I keep a small bag of treats on the bathroom counter. I step back into the bedroom where Max is waiting, looking down into his little bed waiting for treats to fall into it like pennies from heaven and then Pooter and I go back into the bathroom where he gets his treats, we do the water in he sink thing one last time, brush my teeth while hugging him with my free arm, and then we all go to bed.

Sleep time is Max's time with me and most nights he and I share my pillow.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

i'm almost embarrassed to admit how much time I spend on cat concerns.

I used to put Diotima's methimazole gel in her ears the minute I woke up, but Houdini tries to lick it out (why he is attracted to that smell and not baby food, I have *no* idea) so I started waiting until after they eat. I almost never get up before 8 AM, but if I do it's because I have to be somewhere else so the breakfast is rushed and I figure i'll make up for it later. I have to hold Diotima so she can eat because Houdini is a speed-eater and will take her food, actually so will Baci, so one of them will and I want her to get every bite. if i'm smart, I get their food in a plastic bowl the night before, if i'm not I have to open cans while they whine. (they obviously think cat food should just come in dispensers like toothpaste so I could just squeeze it into their open mouths lol.) Sometimes Diotima is funny and wants to eat down on the floor with the other cats. So I put her down there and she eats until they take it and then I have to start all over.

Sometimes she'll eat a little more, she's totally unpredictable, but if she wants more she'll sit on the placemat and wait. otherwise she retires to her bed for a nap. then I change the water in their fountain. I've only washed it in the dishwasher once since I got it, but I wipe it out and change the water every day. I don't know if I have to but the water gets room temperature and I think they prefer cold.

two to three hours later, Diotima will want more food so I usually rush to take a shower and get dressed because she will cry while i'm in the shower and I know she doesn't want in. she just wants me to hold or feed her. it's kind of like having a baby.

I don't feed the other cats every time I feed her, but they usually eat four times a day. late-night snack isn't that much but they still get it. Diotima gets her second methimazole application after dinner, but I usually have to hold her for at least fifteen minutes to keep Houdini from licking it out.

we don't have set play times, it's just whenever and wherever. the only rule right now is that Diotima gets to eat wherever, whenever and whatever she wants. sometimes I even wake her up to offer food. she almost always eats it, but I don't know if she would have woken up first to get it.

I try to get the poo as soon as they do it, if not, I get it in the morning. since I use pine pellets, I just sift it every other day or so, usually when I notice it's getting a little sawdusty, and I completely change the liner and put in new pellets about every ten days or so.

This doesn't take into account the time I spend making cat food but that's only a few hours every two months or so, then I freeze it in little containers.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

During the week the alarm sounds at 5:30 am, and I have to go track down Beep, who has had her freedom all night (she is separated from the boys), put her in my/her room and let "the boys" out of my daughter's room, where they sleep. 

I take Greta, my doberman, outside for her potty, and back inside to mix up 3 bowls of cat food with some water, and one dog food bowl. Stephano gets put in the den with the door closed before I can feed every one else, or he will eat their food, including the doberman. 

While they are all eating breakfast, I take a glass of fresh water and a can of fancy feast out to feed Arwen, my feral, who is always there waiting for me. Sometimes she has a present for me and then we skip the fancy feast, LOL, but lately she hasn't brought me any goodies (I'm overdue for one). I pet her and love on her while she is eating, rinse out her bowl, spend about 5 minutes talking to her and scratching her chin, then I'm back inside, let Stephano out of the den, and I'm off to the kitchen to make an egg white omelette and some turkey bacon for hubs. I sit with him while he eats his breakfast. During the school year, I usually pack my daughter's lunch too and send her with a bagel or an egg sandwich to go, and hubby drops her off at school.......they leave at about 6:25 am, high school starts really early here, and it's a 20 minute drive away.

Then PEACE!!!! Yeah!!! I sit in the recliner, in the den/tv room, and watch a rerun of "The Good Wife", and then after that, I try to get some housework done...especially Monday's. That is the day I do laundry and vacuum and mom the floors, and clean out the litter boxes really good. 

I admit, summer is a pretty laid back, lazy time for me and my daughter, but once school is back in, it's much busier. I will be helping out at her school a lot more this year, now that I'll be staying home again.....the last few years I worked part time as a preschool teacher.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I snooze from 7-8AM. Aloo tries to wake me up sometimes. This morning, I got woken up at 6:30, but of course I go back to sleep. I get up around 8AM and feed them a can of wet food / clean litter box. Then I get ready for work and leave around 8:30AM. Pretty hectic in the morning for me.

Come home around 6PM. Shower, prepare my dinner, eat and watch some Netflix. Around 8PM I give them another can of wet. I have taken them off dry since they are pretty much adult now. 

Around 10PM, I brush my teeth and retire to the bedroom, and it's play time. I play a lot with Billi and try to engage Aloo with toys but usually end up fairly unsuccessful. After a few sessions, I give them treats, and lie down on bed with laptop. There I spend an hour or so, browsing and watching something. Then I shut it down and go to sleep. Billi usually comes during the night and sleeps next to me.


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, Katniss usually meows in my face in the morning for food,though I usually sleep in a while then I wake up,go downstairs and get her some canned food for breakfast, then I make coffee and have my own breakfast. Katniss then usually goes and sleeps a while. Around 1 PM, I will scoop the litter box, then shower. Around 6 PM, she meows for dinner, so I give her her canned food for dinner. Throughout the day she occasionally visits to snuggle and be petted, if she's not sleeping she's either visiting another family member downstairs,watching the birds at the window, or on the stairs watching what's going on.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

MowMow said:


> ...I leave for work with Book sitting in the window watching me drive (or walk if I'm not taking the car that day) away while MowMOw is humping him...


R. O. F. L. !!! ..can't say anything, laughing too hard..


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

Cheddar Biscuit usually wakes me up between 8 and 8:30 by standing on my chest and rubbing his face on my face and/or screaming. I go downstairs and let my dogs out and pour myself a glass of diet coke. When I come down the other cats run into the kitchen and start screaming. My husband says it sounds like a horror movie. I feed the adults, which right now is my four plus one foster, and the dogs and I go back upstairs. If I have foster kittens or a sick kitty, which right now I do, I check on them in the bathroom, feed, and give medicine. Right now it's eyedrops. Then the dogs and I go back to bed for another hour or so. 

When I wake up for real I feed my dogs and scoop the litterboxes, then do whatever I need to do that day, housework or work work. On days I work I don't have to be there until 3 or 4 in the afternoon. I feed the cats before I leave and when I get home, usually 9 or 10, I feed the dogs again and scoop litter again. Then we hang out and watch tv until 12 or 1 am. 

I check on/play with the kitten throughout the day, let the dogs out whenever. I am pretty busy but I would be bored without all that.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a sick 14-year old kitty so much of my day with her is centered around it. She is also not active, and ignores my attempts at play except for late in the evening when she gets a boost of energy. But... she doesn't wake me up. I pretty much taught her out of it very long time ago by ignoring all antics until 7am, but now between her illness(es) and my leaving her food late at night, she doesn't get up  until after I do.

So:
1. Wake up in the morning, go downstairs, get the weekly pill dispenser. If she is in the mood to eat and comes downstairs, chase her around the living room, if not, go back upstairs and get her out of the corner of my closet. Adventures in cat-pilling. I am actually quite good at it now, but recently she also got better in spitting the pills; at least she doesn't hide under the bed anymore.
2. Go back upstairs, clean the litter box. Diuretics do wonder on the amount...
3. Make my own breakfast. By that time she might get downstairs, grace me with her presence, eat a little and complaints this wasn't the right food. 
4. Go to work - unless I am working from home, in which case she might like to lie on the table by the computer or walk across the keyboard a few times before settling down on the table to assist me with my work.
5. Get back home from work, more meds. Open another can, get my own food, sit on a sofa and wait for her to come in and lie next to me. 
7. After that I might attempt to play with her, groom her - she loves it, pet her a little. Go upstairs check email, at which point she decides to climb on the chair back or rub herself on my feet before settling down on the floor.
8. Bed time -- a rush of activity. Stalking, running, meowing for attention and then running away from me. I try to play, but she is mostly bored with all the toys. After I lie down, she makes herself comfortable on the pillow, rubs her tail and cheeks on my face, and purrs.. and purrs and purrs...
The end.
Today was a variation - cardiologist checkup. A lot of adventure in the morning, chase, hide and sick, and fighting. I win eventually, but not without a few scratches ( from a normally very gentle cat), as she has an uncanny sense of an upcoming vet visit. We are recovering now and don't want company.


----------



## ellavader (May 31, 2013)

My morning routine goes a bit like this:

Barnabus starts meowing around 5 - 5:30 (depending on when my roommate goes to work) and then I wake up and let him in my room (I have to sleep with my door close as one of my roommate's cats is not allowed in my room [or else she will pee on something]) Barnubus will usually bring a toy in with him and we will play for a bit then cuddle. 6:20 I get out of bed and get showered. While I get dressed in my room Barny walks onto of my bed following, meowing until he gets his kisses and scratched (if I'm getting ready then Barn needs to be involved) Then I feed the cats and make sure there is ice in their water to keep it cool during the day. Then before I leave I clean the living room kitty litter box so Rin will use the bathroom and not pee or poop on the floor.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

These are all seriously spoiled cats. Warms my heart! 

If yall want to adopt a cat contact me. LOL, joking. You guys are the ultimate cat people!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm woken up at 4am by a warm tongue up my nose...GIZ!! Pets the queen, scratches her ear grabs her to hug, kiss and sniff (yes I sniff my cats). Marshall saunters in (cool as a cucumber)...hi Mr.Marshall he doesn't like all the lovin  trying to go a bit slower with him, but I get really good rubs on my finger and pet him..he likes that and oh god chin scratches. To the bathroom giz is right there..either on my lap or in the sink. Marshall is right outside the door....a gentleman!! They are out the door before me screaming the way to the kitchen...you know in case I got lost going down the short hallway. Open the pantry...gizmo goes in..all the way in she loves it in there! Close the door cuz I'm not in the mood for her games...wait 3 seconds open door..there she is come on boo...you hungry? Both are screaming at the top of their lungs and tripping me in my tiny...did I say tiny kitchen. They do the circle dance put gizmos down and Marshals down around the corner. Marshall vacuums up his food and runs over to Gizmos...hoooooold on buddy...blocks him until giz is done. Give fresh water, clean out litter and mumble to myself how big these pee boulders are!!! Clean out garbage

They switch sides...gizmo goes to marshalls bowl and marshall to hers, just in case anything was left. Both pee right after I clean out the pans... grumbles....OF COURSE!

Giz to the window to talk with the birds and marshall to the scrahing lounger...scratches and lounges...try to get his attention for a pet..hugg and kiss both. Gizmo just melts into me...love that feeling. She really is a luv!! 

Stop home at lunch...wand toy or they love the catnip toys...but today I just bought new ones (note to self buy container to house all the toys). Will feed them same senario as brekfast. Play a bit...back to work

Greeted by Gizmos big head when I open the door...hi pretty girl!! Scratches head and grabs her... Giz where's Mr Marshall???? He comes from a corner somewhere....pet him...inspect the apartment for any damage or accidents. Treats when I get home and huggs and kisses...try holding a longer hug with Marshall without freaking him out. Watch them play wrestle and stalk and attack each other...Gizmo will jump over Marshall it is so funny to watch. Watch some tv get ready for the morning as gizmo cuddles into me...Marshall isn't there yet..he did for the first time last night lay near my feet when giz was with me..of course lots of good boy marshall...try coaxing him up...no go. No worries he'll be doing that soon. 

That is pretty much my M-F routine


----------



## Manue (Jan 3, 2013)

I get up at 8h00-8h30 and usually my cat has already been fed wet food by my partner. If she wasn't in bed with me, I pick her up for a hug and face bump. I then change her water and do the litter box. I play with her while I get ready, mostly when I make the bed and through the crack of the bathroom door. I cuddle once more before leaving for work. Around 6h00 pm I'm back from work, and I get the obligatory face bump in the stairs and pet her as she purrs up a storm. I'll often pick her up while she purrs (she's not a lap cat but likes to be picked up for a bit). Then she starts to whine for food, so I feed her a bit of dry food in a treat ball. I change her water again and relax for a while. She then starts to whine for her dinner of wet food, and I give in around 7h00 pm. After eating she asks to go on the balcony so I take her out with the harness for a bit, often while dinner is cooking. I work at home almost every evening, and she stares at me or exposes her tummy, so she gets more cuddles. She gets some proper play time with Da Bird before bed. I still try to brush her teeth at night, but she resists and only licks the toothpaste.


----------



## violina (Jan 28, 2013)

Weekdays: After I'm done with the bathroom and while I'm getting ready for work, I'll clean up their litter, fill up their food bowls with dry food, and put back on their collars to let them out. Once I let them out of the bedroom, I check their water fountain and then I'm off.

In the evenings, I'll put out a plate of wet food, check their litter boxes, and their water fountain. I'll likely refill their dry food while they are eating. Before bed, I'll check the litter boxes, clean out the water bowl that they have in our bedroom, grab them, take off their collars and put them in the bedroom.

On the weekends, after I've checked their litter boxes, and put on their collars to let them out, then I'll go grab them a plate of wet food. After they eat the wet food, I'll refill their dry food and then double check the water fountain to make sure it's all set. In the evenings, I'll give them another plate of wet food while I refill the dry food, check the litter boxes, clean the water bowl, and take off their collars.


----------



## Hinterlander (Jul 19, 2013)

I have no real routine with my cats during the weekend. during the week I wake up around 6 or 6:30, feed them, go to work, I return between 16 and 18, feed, groom, play and then it is bed.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

I wake up in the morning... cat in the face.
Every moment I'm awake... cat in the face.
Bed time... cat in the face.

...wash, rinse, repeat.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

lol!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I get up,tidy up the apt,repairing mayhem Robin may have done during the night-putting stuff back he knocked down,recovering 'borrowed' items. Then I bumble along to the kitchen ,scoop the litter ,give him breakfast,make some tea (not necessarily in that order) Play with him and/or take him to see his amigo,Senior Smokey. We both catch our zzzs at the same time in the afternoon,Robin cause he's a cat,me cause I work at nights and try to get some rest during the day. He has the apt ALL to himself from 9 p.m. to 1 a.m. And when I come home I get nose-hellos!


----------



## Zac & Max (Jul 12, 2013)

cat face said:


> I wake up in the morning... cat in the face.
> Every moment I'm awake... cat in the face.
> Bed time... cat in the face.
> 
> ...wash, rinse, repeat.


LOL:thumb


----------



## _ANT_ (Jul 1, 2013)

cat face said:


> I wake up in the morning... cat in the face.
> Every moment I'm awake... cat in the face.
> Bed time... cat in the face.
> 
> ...wash, rinse, repeat.


Hahahahaha classic


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

When i'm awake, cat is still sleeping beside me. After i stood up, she will too. Pet her... Then rinse her water bowl, and scoop the litter box. Then i can finally wash my face and such. Next give her breakfast. Then brush her fur, with fur flying all over the place. After that is housework time. 

Around lunch time she would follow me to the kitchen and stare and rub on my feet waiting for her canned food. Feed, wipe the floor, clean the bowl. Same for dinner.

Before bed time it's usually box scooping again. Then 10mins of jumping on/catching my feet (that's under blanket) before she finally lie down somewhere to sleep.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Resty (Jun 23, 2013)

Killer starts in about 130A.M.!!! She will most certainly starve to death by 2am if she doesnt get fed sooner than immediately. She will head butt me or nuzzle my jaw to wake me. If that doesnt work she'll proceed to the farthest reaches of the house and SCREAM her lungs out til she hears me get up...then she'll intertwine with my feet til we reach the kitchen

I start to make coffee as she falls over and glares at me upside down while stretching as far as she can across my path. Now she'll go and throw her dry food and water dish all over the pantry spilling water everywhere

Now coffee is made, it's about 145 am and I grab a can of food and head for her special dish. I put a teaspoon of food in as she watches me.........closely. I sit the food down THINKING she will eat it. Oh nay nay..she wont even look at it but all of a sudden my feet are the most loving kind gentle things this cat has ever seen and she positively can not get enough of loving em. I tell her to eat breakfast and point at the dish.......she strolls over like a leopard stalking a zebra and promptly attempts to bury it. I walk away and head to her room to scoop the poop.

before I get it done she's attempting to block me and wallow in it, meowing like a maniac. I have to fend her off with one hand while scooping with the other. With that done I head for the shower and as I pass the food dish and I see it's almost empty. HA!!! she did eat.

I get ready and leave for work as she lays in the patio door watching me leave. Upong my return at 3pm we start with the rubbing and nuzzling and loving of the feet and play the food game Im not gonna eat and will bury it til you turn your back time. And she does.

As bedtime approaches all I gotta do is tell her "Come on lil Girl...time for N'Nite" and she comes running She'll be on the bed waiting for me before I can get in. The we proceed to cover with the minkie, stretch out on my side and hold part of the minkie in the air as she decides if she wants to cuddle up on my chest for the night or until she gets too hot.

Then we start over about 130A.M.

I love my diva girl----KILLER


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

My Pippi believes that I should rise with the sun so my morning starts at different times as the year progresses. She doesn't especially want to eat right then, probably because she never eats all of her food at once and just nibbles on the dry food at night. Then, about 9 a.m. she is hungry but doesn't start crying for her wet food until she hears the "swoosh" of the can opening. Then you would think she was being deliberately starved. But will she eat it when I first put it down. Of course not! She only eats when I am not watching. 
I scoop after both breakfasts but sometimes she wants to sue the "outdoor" facilities (the garage. closed). I do the housekeeping and she stalks the bogeymen in the garage. When I head for the computer, I will call her. Sometimes she comes right in and sometimes she keeps hunting. When she comes in, she marches right into the computer room and tells me to go close the garage door. Someday I am going to put in a cat door, I think. The rest of the day we enjoy our separate pursuits with periodic checks to see where the other has ended up. We play with the laser light when she comes and tells me she wants to or if I am getting bored. I am old and go to bed before she does. Sometimes she comes to bed to sleep with me and sometimes she doesn't. Then, about sunup, she comes in and wakes me up and we start again.


----------



## Aerona (Aug 9, 2013)

I wake up at 6:40 when the alarm goes off. Isa is usually waiting at my bedroom door. She is usually just waiting patiently. Then I play with her for 10 to 15 minutes before scooping her boxes and giving her breakfast. Then I shower and Isa generally takes a dip too...I am beginning to think her falling in is intentional...and then if she is wanting to play some more we play a bit more before I leave for work around 7:30. 

I get home from work around 5. When I get home she gets her pets and loving until she is tired of it and then I will put out her cat dancer or some other interactive toy that doesn't require me but needs supervision. Then I make my dinner and we chill for the evening. 

At 9:30 I go and scoop the boxes again and feed her dinner. Then I head up to bed. I am not sure what she does then but I don't generally hear much out of her at night. I think she sleeps or plays with her toys downstairs.


----------

